# Link Your Amtrak and AGR Accounts



## PRR 60 (Jul 12, 2011)

It is now possible to link your Amtrak.com account and your AGR account so that logging on at Amtrak.com brings up your AGR points, and lets you open the AGR site and see all your details without having to log-in again at AGR. Here's how to set it up:

- On the Amtrak home page, log into your account with your e-mail and password.

- Open your account, then open your profile.

- At the bottom of your profile page where your AGR number is shown, you will see the option to link the systems. Enter your AGR password, check the "Yes - Link.. " box, and save your updated profile.

- Your AGR points total will now show on the Amtrak.com home page. Clicking on it will bring up the AGR page with access to all your details without the need to log in again.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!






So easy and it works like a charm!


----------



## The Journalist (Jul 12, 2011)

That's pretty cool. And apparently I was using different email addresses for AGR and Amtrak itself-it didn't like that.

It looks like you can also log into AGR and link them from "My Profile" by putting in your Amtrak.com account ID.


----------



## The Journalist (Jul 12, 2011)

This also, inexplicably, raised my "profile completeness" from 85% to 87%.


----------



## TraneMan (Jul 15, 2011)

The Journalist said:


> This also, inexplicably, raised my "profile completeness" from 85% to 87%.


Mine stayed at 84%! LOL


----------



## PaulM (Jul 15, 2011)

From my perspective, it would have been even nicer if you could link one Amtrak account to another. That way when buy a ticket, the linked passenger's name, ticket class, AGR number, etc. would automatically get copied to the reservation.

It seems silly to always have to add my wife's information to the reservation when mine automatically lands in the right slot.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 16, 2011)

PaulM said:


> From my perspective, it would have been even nicer if you could link one Amtrak account to another. That way when buy a ticket, the linked passenger's name, ticket class, AGR number, etc. would automatically get copied to the reservation.
> 
> It seems silly to always have to add my wife's information to the reservation when mine automatically lands in the right slot.


Or do what most airlines do: allow you to add additional passengers to your profile. Then, when you book a flight for you and a family member, you select the name from your profile list and all the information on the family member is filled in.


----------



## ATXEagle (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish they could do like airlines do and have the rewards program integrated into the same website as the travel provider. I also wish that any reservation booked under your account (online, phone, purchased, AGR) would show up online under your profile.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

One thing I noticed about the linked accounts is that if you earn more points, and it is reflected on your AGR account, it *DOES NOT* automatically update on the Amtrak.com page!



You must log off and then log back in to your amtrak.com account for it to update to the correct number of AGR points that you have!

I had some points post from iTunes which showed on my AGR account. However, my Amtrak.com "account balance for AGR" still showed the original amount - until I logged out and back in again!


----------

